# Best massage in Aruba?



## akor

DH and I will be staying in Aruba 3/17 thru 3/24.  Any suggestions on couples massage...would kind of like beach setting.  Am considering Okeanos on Renaissance Island....anyone one been there?  Any other recommendations?


----------



## Weimaraner

We've had the couples' massages at Okeanos on Renaissance Island. It's pretty relaxing to get a massage with your SO and hearing the ocean waves below. Would highly recommend. You take the boat over to the island, then to the private Spa "cove" where you get your massage, fruit, cocktails and can swim. Afterward, you can spend the rest of the day on the island. It's amazing and worth the $$ at least in our opinion. Radisson also has an amazing spa and Marriott's is nice as well.


----------



## akor

Thanx for the info...I will also check those out


----------



## jaym

akor said:


> DH and I will be staying in Aruba 3/17 thru 3/24.  Any suggestions on couples massage...would kind of like beach setting.  Am considering Okeanos on Renaissance Island....anyone one been there?  Any other recommendations?



 During our trip to Aruba in 2009, my wife and I visited the Spa De Sol at Manchebo Beach Resort. My wife occasionally gets a massage but it is rare for me. Their facility is right on the beach and the warm breezes flow right into the open-air cabana as you and your significant other receive a European-style couples massage (it's a quite intimate and sensual experience). And be prepared to have your entire backside exposed and gently kneaded! Only one obvious area is "untouched" during this massage ....the masseuse was at all times very professional, it's just the first time I experienced this style that's common at most international spas, but seems less practiced in U.S. facilities (according to my wife...)

Another really nice perk is that if you ask, the Spa allows their guests to spend time on the beach after the massage. We were even allowed to store our belongings in the locker, shower again, and get dressed after about 90 minutes on the gorgeous and serene Manchebo Beach. Worth every penny.
For us, it was an unforgettable experience and we would return there on our next visit to Aruba!


----------



## legalfee

The Hyatt regency resort and Casino. The best massage I've ever had. Good restaurants too.


----------

